# Amazon swords suffering



## kid4life (Oct 23, 2011)

All other plants are doing well.

The amazons are getting brown and yellow spots in the centre of their leaves.

Is it lighting? or fertilizer?!?!?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yellow spots and brown areas within a leaf indicate a lack of nutrients - fertilizer; most likely nitrogen and phosphate. The amazon sword is a root feeding plant.

Solution: Place fertilizer sticks beneath the substrate in and around the plant. Ensure the fertilizer stick is well placed beneath to avoid exposure to the water column. This will more than less improve the health of your plant. A fertilizer stick such as jobe's spikes which you can get for $2 for a package of 50 sticks at Wal-mart. Make sure it's the one with for evergreens or the one with fertilizer ratio 13-4-5.

I've personally noticed my plant recovering within a day or two. Remember to cut off the dying leaves to allow the newer leaves to absorb the benefits.

Good luck.

Sources: Aquarium Plants Deficiency | Aquariums Life


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I think its Jobes palm and ferns


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Do you know where to pick the palm and fern ones from? Can't seem to find them where i've been looking.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Wal mart, Garden works and maybe Home depot


----------



## kid4life (Oct 23, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Yellow spots and brown areas within a leaf indicate a lack of nutrients - fertilizer; most likely nitrogen and phosphate. The amazon sword is a root feeding plant.
> 
> Solution: Place fertilizer sticks beneath the substrate in and around the plant. Ensure the fertilizer stick is well placed beneath to avoid exposure to the water column. This will more than less improve the health of your plant. A fertilizer stick such as jobe's spikes which you can get for $2 for a package of 50 sticks at Wal-mart. Make sure it's the one with for evergreens or the one with fertilizer ratio 13-4-5.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice!!!! I took it and went to Wal-mart today to pick up some of those jobes spikes. just put a couple of them in my tank *fingers crossed*

I'll let u know if they work!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I need to get some more soon. It's so dirty cheap.
Just make sure you put the spikes into and beneath the substrate well enough that it will not get disturbed. Cut some of the dying leaves off and you'll start noticing new leaves coming out in the next day or two. It'll trick the plant into regrowing faster .
You should take a before and after pics for us to see the improvements.

Good luck.


----------



## kid4life (Oct 23, 2011)

i totes forgot about this post! 

i've taken your advice and it saved my plants! now my tank is lush and full of green  i didnt really get to take a before pic, but i'll be sure to update with some after pics soon


----------

